# Low T3 and high T4



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello
Its been a month since I had my thyroid removed. I feel great.
Had my first blood test last week it came back showing that my T3 is lowish but my T4 remains quite high?
Why is this? What does it mean?
As I said I feel pretty good.
Thanks
Tiffany


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> Hello
> Its been a month since I had my thyroid removed. I feel great.
> Had my first blood test last week it came back showing that my T3 is lowish but my T4 remains quite high?
> Why is this? What does it mean?
> ...


Hi Tiffany! If you feel good; that is what counts. Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?

I take it that those labs were in fact T4 and T3 (total) and not FT4 and FT3 (frees?) Did they run a TSH?


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Andros,
Yes my TSH was tested and was within normal range for the first time in 8 years. The T3 and T4 is total and not frees only.
I am on thyroxine, since the day after my surgery 100 ( is it micrograms?) a day. I am baffled by the high T4 count as I had a total thyroidectomy. 
My GP (whom I adore) has the attitude that if I feel OK then all's OK.
Tiffany


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hi Tiffany! If you feel good; that is what counts. Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?
> 
> I take it that those labs were in fact T4 and T3 (total) and not FT4 and FT3 (frees?) Did they run a TSH?


How high is the T4? Do you have results and ranges you can share with us? We need the ranges.

T4 is bound and unbound hormone.


----------



## Tiffliz (Mar 9, 2010)

My T4 was 28 (range 9 to 19)
T3 was 3.8 (range 5 to 11)
TSH was 0.01 (range 0.01 to 0.16)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffliz said:


> My T4 was 28 (range 9 to 19)
> T3 was 3.8 (range 5 to 11)
> TSH was 0.01 (range 0.01 to 0.16)


Your doc is using some antiquated tests there. Since that is the Total 4, is is hard to say what is bound and what is unbound. Your cells uptake the unbound.

Here is some info about why the FREES are better.......
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

The big plus I see here is that your doc does care how you feel. That is important!


----------

